# Tornado!



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

We had a tornado hit my boss's inlaws house and a few others this week. We spent a couple days helping out. Thank god nobody was hurt!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Ugh. Just seeing that makes my stomach hurt. Glad to hear nobody got killed or injured.







Paul


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

They sure are coming early this year. Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> They sure are coming early this year. Glad no one was hurt.


Hmmm 54 degrees here in CT today, just traces of melting snow here and there...
Kind of unusual for January... :whistling2:
Last year this time buildings were collapsing under the weight of snow on the roof...
Kind of unusual too since some of those buildings had done fine for a hundred years already...:whistling2:
But then we had our first heavy snow of the season October 31st while the leaves were still on the trees...
That's a bit unusual too... :whistling2:
All these strong storms doing record amounts of damage....
Hmmmmm :whistling2:

I wonder what could be causing that....


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

SOOOOOOOOoooooooo, so, so glad to live in Idaho. But I do hate to see that damage. We have friends in Greensburg, KS so after that whole town was wiped off the map a few years back we drove down to look around. I just cannot wrap my mind around the thought of losing a whole life's worth of progress in one fell swoop of nature. My mind stops if I try to imaging the feelings that a person must experience as they look things over for the first time in the aftermath.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Hmmm 54 degrees here in CT today, just traces of melting snow here and there...
> Kind of unusual for January... :whistling2:
> Last year this time buildings were collapsing under the weight of snow on the roof...
> Kind of unusual too since some of those buildings had done fine for a hundred years already...:whistling2:
> ...


In your best Al Gore voice "Global Warming."


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SewerRat said:


> SOOOOOOOOoooooooo, so, so glad to live in Idaho. But I do hate to see that damage. We have friends in Greensburg, KS so after that whole town was wiped off the map a few years back we drove down to look around. I just cannot wrap my mind around the thought of losing a whole life's worth of progress in one fell swoop of nature. My mind stops if I try to imaging the feelings that a person must experience as they look things over for the first time in the aftermath.


Nah you just get the fires to worry about... :laughing:

Don't count yourself out on tornados though...
I recall watching a few in Mt. Home back in the late 70's...
They didn't make this list though...
But I know what I saw....

We've seen a few rip though CT and Mass as well which is very rare indeed...
But seems to be often now...
Weather is getting weird fo sho....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> In your best Al Gore voice "Global Warming."


Nah... That's a myth...
Junk science.... :laughing:

We'll know it's here when my house is on an island...
Should be sweet for the property value...
My elevation is good....


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Hmmm 54 degrees here in CT today, just traces of melting snow here and there...
> Kind of unusual for January... :whistling2:
> Last year this time buildings were collapsing under the weight of snow on the roof...
> Kind of unusual too since some of those buildings had done fine for a hundred years already...:whistling2:
> ...



I'm not sure how you can blame last years cold weather on global warming. At least you know this years warm weather is from an la Nina weather pattern.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> I'm not sure how you can blame last years cold weather on global warming. At least you know this years warm weather is from an la Nina weather pattern.


Nope! Not quite the typical La Nina pattern for the northeast... :no:

More like the Greenland Block isn't formed....


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Been in 70's here last cple weeks and this exact time last year we were out repairing -13 degree freeze bursts one after the other.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

2011 was a very strange year I live out side Springfield , Ma June 1st we had a tornado that went 37 miles. August we had a tropical storm , the earth quake that hit the DC area was felt in Ma. Oct. snow storm over 12" of heavy wet snow that knock out power for some over a week.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Nah... That's a myth...
> Junk science.... :laughing:
> 
> We'll know it's here when my house is on an island...
> ...





DesertOkie said:


> I'm not sure how you can blame last years cold weather on global warming. At least you know this years warm weather is from an la Nina weather pattern.





Redwood said:


> Nope! Not quite the typical La Nina pattern for the northeast... :no:
> 
> More like the Greenland Block isn't formed....





> *Forget global warming - it's Cycle 25 we need to worry about (and if NASA scientists are right the Thames will be freezing over again)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The supposed ‘consensus’ on man-made global warming is facing an inconvenient challenge after the release of new temperature data showing the planet has not warmed for the past 15 years.
The figures suggest that we could even be heading for a mini ice age to rival the 70-year temperature drop that saw frost fairs held on the Thames in the 17th Century.


​


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> The supposed ‘consensus’ on man-made global warming is facing an inconvenient challenge after the release of new temperature data showing the planet has not warmed for the past 15 years.
> The figures suggest that we could even be heading for a mini ice age to rival the 70-year temperature drop that saw frost fairs held on the Thames in the 17th Century.
> 
> 
> ​


The ice age is coming was the consensus before global warming. Granted it is a lot easier to make money on anything manmade for research. I think every dissertation for the last 6 years had the term "effects of climate change" or some such in the title. Even my wife's.:laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Anyone who thinks the earth isnt warming is simply ignorant on the subject. The earth has naturally gone through warming and cooling spells throughout its history. This is a scientific fact. If you don't believe the Scientists go ask an Eskimo 

The only debate is how much (if any) is caused by man, how fast its happening, and if there's anything that can be done (or should be done) to slow it down.


----------



## localguy630 (Jan 26, 2012)

All I know is its winter and its hot down here.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I know that this has been the warmest winter that I can remember, by a long shot. There were also multiple records set for high temperatures. We had a few days in Kansas City that were 108 and 107. :furious:


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

One would think with all the tax money spent on global warming that our government would have fixed it by now.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

HSI said:


> One would think with all the tax money spent on global warming that our government would have fixed it by now.:laughing:


Well we've fixed a lot of it in the US just by outsourcing the jobs to China... :laughing:

Unfortunately China doesn't play on a level playing field in our trade agreement so they have easily made up for our reductions... :whistling2:


----------

